# Aces & 8 boot knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2016)

Had a fella on another site want me to make one of the 77 blanks with Holly handles so i worked this week on one, got it finished and decided to burn Aces & 8's playing cards on it..... made the sheath for it too but forgot to take the pics of it..black with barbed wire stamping around the outside perimeter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------

